# New pet portal PetID makes life easier for dog and cat owners?



## PetID (Nov 28, 2016)

New site PetID.global for all cat and dog owners has been launched. Where you can register your dog or cat, their full vaccination history, get reminders when the new vaccination is due and which you, the dog owner can modify and keep up to date yourself! 

The best part of PetID is your pets vaccination information where you have a complete overview of your pets vaccination dates. “In today’s pace we tend to forget the vaccination dates but with this kind of solution we will always be informed about this,” introduced the solution Monika Laneman and Vladislav Ait from company PetWorld Global.

When your pets vaccination dates are about to end then PetID will let the owner know about it via email. In addition you will get the reminder also in PetID portal in “your pets” page: When pets vaccination date is arriving it will turn to yellow and when it is over the date it will be red.”You will log in to PetID and see when is the time to vaccinate your pet. More to that, the system will let you know.” told Ait and mentioned that you can also order the reminder for veterinary and other pet holders.

Laneman told that as a dog breeder she really needed that solution. “Usually I collected all my dogs passports from the drawer and had to go through them from time to time. Now I enter all the information to PetID and when I called my veterinary I just opened PetID and all the information was there.” told her experience well known White Swiss Shepherds breeder Monika Laneman who has about ten dogs.

Remembering the vaccination dates is a lot harder because different vaccinations have different end dates: Like Rabies vaccination is valid two years and parasite treatment is valid for one year.“Vaccinations are mandatory to stop the spread of diseases and keep your pet healthy. Also you can’t get to other countries with a pet who hasn’t been vaccinated” told Monika Laneman who is constantly traveling between different international competitions.

The best part is that PetID solution is free for all pet owners. You can register yourself or log in with your facebook account. Then you can add your pets data. Laneman says that it is important to be able to edit your pets data as most of the pet registries are closed. “If any information about your pet is false then you can easily edit it” says Laneman. You can also add your pets trustee and if the owner of the pet changes you can easily transfer it.

In PetID you can easily search pet with identification number or name. “We are not pet facebook but we offer the opportunity to add pet pictures and share them to facebook” added Laneman and Ait.

PetID has now completed the first test phase, including people from Estonia, Russia, Ukraine, Netherlands and Finland. Based on the first feedback the new solution is well accepted. “Pet friends are talking that finally there is a solution meant just for them. So we welcome all pet owners to be a part of our community”.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How does this differ from Google calender?


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

My vet sends me a reminder and has full vaccination history. Not sure I'd want my pet details held by those who do not need to know.

PS FYI - pet residing in the UK and not travelling abroad don't need rabies vaccinations and anyway rabies vax used in the UK only need boosters every 3 years.


----------

